# Distribution für reinen Desktop-Büro-Rechner

## l3u

Hallo allerseits!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Distribution für einen reinen Desktop-/Büro-Rechner. Ich benutze seit gefühlt 100 Jahren Gentoo, und das soll auf meinem eigenen Rechner auch so bleiben – aber ich kümmere mich nebenher noch um ein paar andere Rechner (von Frau und Eltern etc.), die nur für Basis-Nutzung (LibreOffice, Internet surfen) genutzt werden. Und ich muss sagen, dass da die (z. B. QtWebEngine-bedingten) teilweisen tagelange Kompilier-Orgien schon ein bisschen nerven. Sprich: Für diesen Einsatzzweck stehen Kosten und Nutzen von Gentoo in einem sehr ungünstigen Verhältnis.

Jetzt hab ich seit einiger Zeit zwangsweise „Erstkontakt“ mit anderen Distributionen gehabt. Namentlich habe ich zwei Server bei Hetzner, auf denen Ubuntu läuft, und auf zwei alten Notebooks (bei denen Gentoo wirklich keinen Spaß mehr gemacht hat) Debian installiert (was ja netterweise offiziell noch auf 32 Bit unterstützt wird). Beide funktionieren ganz gut, insbesondere sind natürlich Updates in Minuten und nicht in Stunden oder Tagen erledigt. Systemd finde ich jetzt als alter eingefleischter OpenRC-User allerdings nicht wirklich prickelnd. Die Frage ist auch generell, ob es denn Ubuntu oder Debian sein muss.

Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen? Habt ihr nebenher andere Distributionen laufen? Die Auswahl erschlägt einen ja regelrecht (abgesehen von denen, die NICHT systemd nutzen – was ist mit denen? Kann man da was empfehlen?).

Für alle Tips bin ich sehr dankbar :-)

----------

## pietinger

Hallo l3u,

wenn Dir Debian gefällt aber kein systemd haben möchtest, dann könnte Dich vielleicht der Fork Devuan interessieren ...  :Wink: 

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Devuan

----------

## l3u

Hi, danke für den Tip! Das hatte ich mir schonmal angeschaut bzw. gefunden.

„Gefallen“ ist vielleicht zu viel gesagt, aber da ich mich wegen der Server zwangsweise mit Apt auseinandersetzen muss, hätte das zumindest mal den selben Paketmanager. Und keinen systemd …

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo pietinger,

vielen Dank für diesen Tipp.

Ich habe das System auf meinem Laptop installiert.

Nur eines ist mir dabei aufgefallen: obwohl ich neben root auch einen User eingerichtet habe,

funktioniert der Login auf den Desktop nur für root, beim user passiert nichts.

Habe ich da irgendetwas übersehen?

Erstaunlicherweise ist WLAN sofort eingerichtet gewesen und die Besonderheiten des Touchpads funktionieren auch.

Ich bin nun sehr gespannt, ob ein Login für den User doch noch möglich wird.

Danke im voraus für jedwede Hilfe.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## l3u

Also egal wie, als root sollte man sich nicht graphisch einloggen :-O

Ich installier das grad mal in einer qemu-vm. Mal schauen, was dabei rauskommt!

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo i3u und pietinger!

Sorry, daß ich gleich wieder geschrieben habe. User-Login funktioniert, nachdem ich erneut das Passwort eingegeben habe.

Nun ist nur noch ein anderes Problemchen vorhanden: die Sprache. Wie bekommt man in diesem System alles auf deutsch?

Da ich mit diesem System zum allerersten Mal arbeite und mit Debian vor vielen Jahren mal Kontakt hatte,

bin ich im Moment etwas vergesslich geworden.

Als root locale-gen hat 3 deutsche Sachen gebracht, aber das System ist weiterhin in Englisch.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## l3u

Hey, nicht meinen Thread klauen ;-)

Ich würd mal https://wiki.debian.org/ChangeLanguage lesenLast edited by l3u on Sun Jun 26, 2022 8:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ManfredB

Ich habe leider übersehen, daß ich English gelöscht und German eingesetzt habe.

Dennoch ist im User-Desktop weiterhin alles English. Warum ist das so?

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## l3u

Wie gesagt: Hey, nicht meinen Thread klauen ;-)

Hat einer von euch schonmal Void Linux ausprobiert? Oder Artix?

----------

## Banana

Wenn de Zielgruppe auch mal was installieren oder konfigurieren soll, nimm einfach Ubuntu. Es supported viel Hardware, funktioniert und man findet viel dazu im Netz.

Ansonsten würde ich arch nehmen.

----------

## l3u

Das mit Zielgruppe macht selber was hatte ich schonmal vor ein paar Jahren mit Ubuntu ausprobiert. Hat leider nicht geklappt, letztlich hab ich's dann doch selber gemacht ;-)

Hast du schonmal Artix ausprobiert? Das scheint ja Arch ohne systemd zu sein.

----------

## mike155

Ich habe mit einer Antwort erst mal etwas gewartet, da Dir meine Meinung möglicherweise nicht gefallen wird.

Was Gentoo angeht: ich nutze Gentoo auch auf meinem Desktop-Rechner und auf meinem Notebook. Aber ich installiere *webkit* und *webengine* nicht. In vielen Fällen kann man diese Pakete durch Änderung einiger USE-Flags abwählen. Ich empfehle auch eine schlanke GUI wie XFCE. Ansonsten können binpkgs weiterhelfen (Paket einmal auf dem Server compilieren, mit quickpkg oder durch emerge ein binpkg bauen und dann das binpkg auf den anderen Systemen installieren).

Auf Servern habe ich auch Erfahrung mit Debian, Ubuntu und RHEL. Läuft alles sehr gut - wobei ich Debian den Vorzug geben würde.

Auf Desktop PCs ist Debian auch eine gute Wahl - allerdings sollte man gleich von einem non-free Image installieren, damit Firmware usw. installiert wird. Ubuntu und andere Distributionen funktionieren auch gut.

Was Systemd anbelangt: ich mag es aus diversen Gründen nicht - aber es hat sich als De-facto-Standard durchgesetzt. Widerstand ist offenbar zwecklos - und sei es nur, dass Geschäftspartner und Kunden erwarten, dass man sich damit auskennt. Also wäre mein Vorschlag: installiere es und investiere ein paar Tage, um Dich einzuarbeiten. Das Handling von Services finde ich deutlich besser als bei OpenRC. Das ist ein Fortschritt. Alle Sysadmins, mit denen ich beruflich zu tun habe, lieben es. Leider gibt es Systemd nicht ohne den Rest - und da ist einiges schlechter als auf konventionellen Linux-Systemen. 

Falls Du eine richtig gute, funktionierende und leicht zu bedienende GUI haben willst: kaufe einen Mac und installiere macOS. Darf ich das hier schreiben ohne einen Shitstorm auszulösen?

----------

## l3u

Apple muss ich leider ablehnen. Gut, ich bin einerseits schon wirklich lange im Linux-Lager, seit 2014 KDE-Dev etc. etc. – aber in der Arbeit muss ich ja z. B. auch Windows nutzen (mangels alternativer Software). Aber abgesehen davon, dass man diesen Konzern nicht finanziell unterstützen sollte, bin ich schlicht Apple-inkompatibel. Das Bedienkonzept geht mir extrem gegen den Strich. Ich habe z. B. eine macOS-VM, die ich nutze, um für eines meiner Software-Projekte ein Mac-Release zu bauen. Ich habe auch schon iPads benutzt, bzw. versucht zu benutzen. Und ich komm damit schlicht nicht klar. Also ganz objektiv und ganz ohne Shitstorm: Mac gefällt mir einfach nicht ;-)

Ich glaube, ich werde es mal mit Devuan versuchen. Meine Test-Installation in einer qemu-vm war erfreulich problemlos, alles lief „einfach so“. Und letztlich ist das ja Debian, nur eben ohne systemd.

Mal schauen, was draus wird ;-)

----------

## Banana

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Hast du schonmal Artix ausprobiert? Das scheint ja Arch ohne systemd zu sein.

 

Nein, das habe ich nicht.

----------

## l3u

Ich hab jetzt mal Artix in einer virtuellen Maschine installiert. Die Installation ging sehr problemlos mit dem Installer. Ansonsten ist's ja im Prinzip wie bei Gentoo, dass man das alles manuell macht. Was natürlich der „richtige“ Weg wäre, wenn man das selber nutzen will, aber es geht mir ja um Einfachheit. Deswegen der Installer.

Aber beim Desktop fing's dann schon an: Die setzen ja ein dunkes Farbschema, und ich hab das beim besten Willen nicht auf hell umgestellt bekommen. Teile des Desktops waren dunkel, andere hell … manches konnte man gleich gar nicht lesen.

Ist sicherlich zu lösen das Ganze … aber einen tollen ersten Eindruck gemacht hat's grad nicht :-( Ich geh mal davon aus, das Problem wurde von Arch geerbt und ist nicht Artix-spezifisch?!

----------

## l3u

Also gut, das lag wohl daran, dass ich nicht den "offiziellen" Wegt zur Installation genutzt habe, sondern ein nicht-offizielles Image mit vorgefertigtem Plasma.

Ich glaube, Artix muss ich mir nochmal genau anschauen. Rolling Release, und man fängt bei Null an. Und hat kein vor vornherein zugemülltes System wie bei den ganzen Desktop-Distributionen wie Ubuntu, Debian etc. Das ist eigentlich genau der Grund, warum ich mich damals für Gentoo entschieden hatte. Weil man bei Null anfängt.

Braucht halt ein bisschen Handarbeit, aber hey – ich hab sonst Gentoo … vor was sollte mir grauen?! :-D

----------

## l3u

Okay. Artix mit OpenRC ließ sich in einer qemu-vm mit EFI und GPT mittels ein bisschen Gentoo-artiger Handarbeit und dem „base“-Image völlig problemlos installieren. In weit unter einer Stunde hatte ich nen lokalisierten, fertigen Plasma/KDE-Desktop. Das ist schon beachtlich, wenn ich da so an meine letzten 10 Gentoo-Installationen denke … mit so wenig Kram drauf, wie man eben haben will (nicht wie bei Debian, Devuan, Ubuntu und wie sie alle heißen). Trotzdem Rolling Release, keine eingefrorenen Versionsnummern bis zum nächsten Release und auch noch statt dem blöden systemd das gute alte OpenRC.

Also das ist definitiv nen Versuch wert für besagten Bürorechner … ;-)

----------

## mike155

 *Quote:*   

> Trotzdem Rolling Release, keine eingefrorenen Versionsnummern bis zum nächsten Release und auch noch statt dem blöden systemd das gute alte OpenRC.
> 
> Also das ist definitiv nen Versuch wert für besagten Bürorechner … 

 

Das klingt doch gut! Danke für's Teilen der Ergebnisse. Ich drücke die Daumen, dass es weiterhin so gut läuft mit Artix!

----------

## l3u

Der Versuch, mein Gentoo-System in der VM nachzubauen, hat mich dann auch gleich wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückgeholt. Scheinbar legen andere Distributionen nicht so viel Wert auf Vielfalt …

Rsyslog gibt's nicht. Auch auf Arch nicht. Haben nur metalog und syslog-ng. Chrome gibt's auch nicht. Nur eine „Google-freie“ Version von Chromium. Selber bauen scheint auch nicht ohne zu sein …

Naja. Schaumermal. Vielleicht doch nochmal Devuan anschauen ;-)

----------

## Jean-Paul

Zu deinen Anforderungen könne auch MX-Linux passen  https://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=mx

Steht auf Distrowatch auf Platz 1 - was immer das auch heißt.

Selbst habe ich keine Erfahrung damit, nutze ausschließlich Gentoo.

----------

## l3u

Gut, prinzipiell schon, aber die nutzen Xfce als Standard-Desktop. KDE muss schon sein, ich bin schließlich KDE-Dev ;-)

Also mein derzeitiger Plan ist:

Frau und Eltern bekommen Devuan. Denen ist's herzlich egal, ob irgendwelche Versionen aktuell und neu sind. Die wollen KMail, Firefox und LibreOffice und das war's. Und da ist ein Rolling Release vielleicht nichtmal ganz so toll – wir fürchten die Veränderung ;-) Weil dann bleibt ja bis zu einem Distributions-Upgrade immer alles gleich. Außerdem kein Stress für mich: Apt kann ich, seitdem ich Ubuntu-Server habe. Installer ausführen, fertig. System komplett nach einer halben  Stunde. Home-Verzeichnis reinkopieren und gut. Also so bild ich mir das zumindest ein :-D

Artix wird mal auf meinem Notebook ausprobiert. Das nutze ich die meiste Zeit dafür, um Gentoo aktuell zu halten ;-) Weil Artix/Arch scheint mir ja dann doch mit einiger Handarbeit einherzugehen. Das ist dann eher was für mich als ambitionierten Linux-User mit Hintergrundwissen.

Mal schauen, was draus wird …

----------

## musv

Ich hatte meinem Vater 2013 ein Notebook gekauft, was ich auch vollständig administrier. Installiert hatte ich damals Arch Linux (Rolling Release) mit KDE.

Immer wenn ich mal hinfahr (400km, alle 3-4 Monate), dann mach ich auf dem Ding ein vollständiges Systemupdate. In den 9 Jahren musste ich relativ wenig basteln. Bedingung: AUR sollte man gar nicht oder nur für ganz wenige Fälle verwenden. 

Beim letzten Update hat's mir leider die gesamte KDE-Konfiguration (Arbeitsflächenthema, Anwendungsthema) zerschossen. Und mein geliebtes Glowglass Cupertino wird beim Runterladen über die Systemsettings nur noch mit einem Fehler quittiert. Libreoffice hängt seitdem auch, wenn man die Schriftgröße ändert (Cursor verschwindet). D.h. das wird beim nächsten Besuch im September eine größere Aufräumaktion. Vielleicht muss ich die ganze KDE-Config mal löschen. Breeze find ich leider ziemlich geschmacksinkompatibel.

Davon mal abgesehen läuft das System äußerst wartungsarm. Gerade mit Suse (früheres Notebook meiner Schwester) hatte ich da schon ganz andere Erfahrungen. Das Suse wurde dort durch ein Manjaro ersetzt. Hat den Vorteil, dass meine Schwester damit auch Updates über eine GUI durchführen kann. Wenn allerdings Pacman beim Update was nachfragt, dann kommt die GUI schnell an ihre Grenzen. Kernel muss man separat aktualisieren. Find ich gar nicht so schlecht.

Auf meinem Arbeitsrechner hab ich Fedora installiert, da wir das in der Firma zumindest tolerieren. Das läuft durchaus auch sehr gut. Bei Major-Version-Upgrades muss man auch mal Hand anlegen, aber insgesamt hält sich der Aufwand in Grenzen. 

Generelle Erkenntnis daraus: 

Ich würde nur Hauptdistributionen: Arch, Debian, Ubuntu, Fedora einsetzen. Mit Derivaten hatte ich immer mehr Aufwand bis hin zur Erkenntnis, dass es die Distris nach mittelfristiger Zeit immer zerschossen hat oder irgendwas inkompatibel wurde.

Debian und Ubuntu bieten Unattended Updates. Ist praktisch, wenn halt alles automatisch passieren soll. Wie pflegearm das tatsächlich ist, kann ich nicht sagen. 

Wenn du dich um die Updates kümmerst, würde ich auf Rolling Release und da auf Arch setzen. Über die Jahre hinweg war das erstaunlich pflegeleicht und aufwandsarm. 

Solls versioniert sein, kann ich durchaus auch Fedora empfehlen.

----------

## Jean-Paul

 *Quote:*   

> KDE muss schon sein, ich bin schließlich KDE-Dev  

 

Ich würde es nie wagen, dir was anderes anzubieten   :Very Happy: 

Und natürlich gibt es auch KDE https://mxlinux.org/download-links/

----------

## firefly

 *musv wrote:*   

>  Und mein geliebtes Glowglass Cupertino wird beim Runterladen über die Systemsettings nur noch mit einem Fehler quittiert. 

 

Das theme wird wohl auch nicht mehr gepflegt. Der letzte release ist vom 2016-04-15. Kein Wunder wenn es dann mal kaputt geht. Denn es würde mich nicht wundern wenn in den letzten 6 Jahren sich  was an dem format für eine theme geändert hat.

----------

## musv

Das mag durchaus sein. Ist halt blöd, wenn mir die ganzen neueren Themes nicht gefallen. Und noch blöder ist's halt, wenn eine seit Jahren stabil eingerichtete Umgebung durch ein Update vollkommen zerschossen wird. Aber gut, so sehr ich KDE mag, Stabilität war da nie die höchste Prämisse.

----------

## l3u

Ist aber schon besser geworden die letzten Jahre. Da wenn ich an die Anfänge von KDE 4 oder auch KF5/Plasma denke … mittlerweile läuft das ja doch alles ganz nett. Selbst Akonadi/KMail (und das soll was heißen :-P).

----------

## l3u

 *musv wrote:*   

> Ich würde nur Hauptdistributionen: Arch, Debian, Ubuntu, Fedora einsetzen. Mit Derivaten hatte ich immer mehr Aufwand bis hin zur Erkenntnis, dass es die Distris nach mittelfristiger Zeit immer zerschossen hat oder irgendwas inkompatibel wurde.

 

So gesehen ist ja aber Ubuntu auch „nur“ ein Debian-Derivat. Eines, was ein ziemliches Eigenleben entwickelt hat, aber eben doch ein Derivat.

Aber mit den „Haupt“-Distributionen geb ich dir voll und ganz Recht. Von allzu speziellen Abspaltungen würd ich auch die Finger lassen … ich hoffe halt jetzt einfach mal, dass Devuan tatsächlich „nur“ Debian ohne systemd ist. Man wird sehen. Aber gerade bei dieser fast schon religiösen Frage will ich, wenn's geht, die Vielfalt unterstützen. Weil systemd nervt schon ziemlich auf meinen Servern. Gut, vielleicht Gewöhnungssache … aber wenn's auch ohne geht, dann lieber so.

Mit Fedora hatte ich jetzt bisher überhaupt keinen Kontakt. Ganz ganz früher (2002 oder 2003) hab ich mal mit Suse als einziger bisher von mir benutzen RPM-Distribution zu tun (danach kam gleich Gentoo), und ich hab das ehrlich gesagt nicht unbedingt in guter Erinnerung. Gut, ist ewig her; womöglich hat sich da das eine oder andere getan seither.

----------

## musv

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Weil systemd nervt schon ziemlich auf meinen Servern.

 

Ich hab mein Gentoo vor ca. 10 Jahren auf Systemd umgestellt. Damals erst testweise, auch weil diverse ungare Projekte von Poettering ziemlich gnadenlos in die Linuxwelt reingepresst wurden. Ich wüsste aktuell keinen Grund, auf openrc oder ein andere Init-System wechseln zu wollen.

Systemd ist einfach zu konfigurieren, es ist auf jeder Distri gleich. Und es ist schnell und stabil. 

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Ganz ganz früher (2002 oder 2003) hab ich mal mit Suse als einziger bisher von mir benutzen RPM-Distribution zu tun (danach kam gleich Gentoo), und ich hab das ehrlich gesagt nicht unbedingt in guter Erinnerung. 

 

RPM hat noch immer seine Reserven. Und Suse mag ich überhaupt nicht. Meiner Meinung patchen die viel zu viel an allem möglichen rum. 

Das Einzige, was ich bei Fedora umgebogen hab, war die Deinstallation des Networkmanager. Das Ding ist distributionsunabhängig überall eine Krankheit, wo es mir begegnet. Und leider hat Redhat den Networkmanager als zentrale Komponente ab RHEL8 erhoben. Das ging vollkommen in die falsche Richtung.

Systemd-Networkd läuft so problemlos, stabil und einfach. Ich hab gestern sogar Wireguard darüber konfiguriert. Bin begeistert.

----------

## l3u

Ich mag einfach nicht, das sich ein Init-System, was sich nur um's Starten und Beenden von Prozessen kümmern sollte, auch noch um Cronjobs, DNS-Auflösung, Logging und was weiß ich kümmern will. Ich folge da lieber der UNIX-Philosophie und nutze für verschiedene Jobs verschiedene Tools.

Aber wie gesagt. Das ist ja in der Linux-Community eine Glaubensfrage. Und ich gehöre eben zu den systemd-Gegnern :-P ;-)

----------

## firefly

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Ich mag einfach nicht, das sich ein Init-System, was sich nur um's Starten und Beenden von Prozessen kümmern sollte, auch noch um Cronjobs, DNS-Auflösung, Logging und was weiß ich kümmern will. 

 

Da wird wieder das projekt systemd, welche verschiedene tools entwickelt, mit dem namen des init systems systemd verwechselt.

Das Init-System systemd selbst kann kein DNS/Cron-jobs/Logging. Diese Featurers sind in separate projekte/binaries unterteilt, welche unter dem Dach des SystemD Projektes entwickelt werden.

Da du, l3u, angeblich KDE Dev bist hier mal eine Analogie: Nur weil jemand Akonadi nicht mag ist dadurch nicht gleich komplett KDE "scheiße" nur weil Akonadi unter dem Dach des KDE Projektes entwickelt wird. (Oder nimm irgend ein anderes Programm/Tool aus KDE-Gears/KDE-Plasma)

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Ich folge da lieber der UNIX-Philosophie und nutze für verschiedene Jobs verschiedene Tools.

 

Was bei systemd auch der fall ist. Jedes der systemd features ist ein eigenes tool/binarie.

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Das ist ja in der Linux-Community eine Glaubensfrage. Und ich gehöre eben zu den systemd-Gegnern  

 

Jeder soll das nutzen was ihm am besten gefällt. Nur die Argumentation, dass systemd überhaupt nicht der "UNIX-Philosophie" entsprechen würde, ist halt falsch.

----------

## mike155

@Firefly: nur weil Systemd aus mehreren separaten Programmen besteht, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass Systemd modular ist - auch wenn L.P. genau das behauptet. Ein System ist dann modular, wenn man die einzelnen Module auch separat nutzen kann.

Mein Traum-Linux-System würde von Systemd das Konzept zum Starten und Verwalten von Services übernehmen (=A) - und für alles andere andere UNIX Tools. So weit ich sehe, ist das aber nicht möglich. Beispielsweise ist das Journal (=B) so fest mit mit den Funktionen zum Starten und Verwalten von Services verbunden, dass man A nicht ohne B bekommt.

----------

## l3u

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Da du, l3u, angeblich KDE Dev bist

 

Mein Invent-Account ist: https://invent.kde.org/tleupold ich bin u. a. der Autor von KGeoTag und einer der drei aktiven Hauptentwickler von KPhotoAlbum.

Ich spiel nur mit den großen Jungs, bin aber selber keiner. Also falls du das so verstanden hast, dass ich auf einem Level mit Albert Astals Cid oder Ben Cooksley wäre oder so. Was ich natürlich nicht bin.

Aber KDE-Dev bin ich seit 2014, ob du's glaubst oder nicht :-P

----------

## musv

Eigentlich wollte ich mit meiner Antwort keinen Religionskrieg lostreten.

@l3u: Wenn kein Systemd willst, dann bleib halt bei der Miniauswahl an alternativen Distributionen. Spaßenshalber kannst du ja mal eine VM z.B. mit einem Arch aufsetzen und einfach mal damit rumspielen. Vielleicht ändert sich Deine Überzeugung dadurch. Und wenn nicht, dann hast du zumindest eine bessere Diskussionsgrundlage.

----------

## l3u

Zum Ausprobieren reichen mir eigentlich schon meine zwei Ubuntu-Server bei Hetzner, wo ich mich mit systemd rumärgern muss …

Ich hab bisher sowohl Devuan/runit als auch Artix/OpenRC in ner VM ausprobiert. Beides sehr problemlos. Wobei Devuan Installer anschmeißen → alles da und geht ist, und Artix ein bisschen Gentoo-mäßige Handarbeit erfordert.

Aber alles in allem war ich sehr positiv überrascht, wie schnell man ein Desktop-Linux aufgesetzt bekommt :-)

----------

## firefly

 *l3u wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   Da du, l3u, angeblich KDE Dev bist 
> 
> Mein Invent-Account ist: https://invent.kde.org/tleupold ich bin u. a. der Autor von KGeoTag und einer der drei aktiven Hauptentwickler von KPhotoAlbum.
> 
> 

 

Das angeblich bezog sich darauf, dass du die aussage getroffen hast und ich sie nicht nachprüfen konnte zu dem zeitpunkt.

Aber schön wenn man auf die eigentliche Argumentation nicht eingeht.

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Zum Ausprobieren reichen mir eigentlich schon meine zwei Ubuntu-Server bei Hetzner, wo ich mich mit systemd rumärgern muss … 

 

Passende Wortwahl "rumärgern muss". Das wirkt so auf mich als hast du überhaupt kein Interesse sich mit systemd auseinandersetzen zu wollen. Was dein gutes recht ist. Jeder soll das nutzen was er möchte.

Aber man sollte stattdessen dann nicht irgendwelche aussagen "blind" nach plabbern wie "scheiße" Komponente/Paket X (hier systemd) ist um das als Argument zu nutzen es nicht nutzen zu wollen.

Aber wie gesagt jeder soll das nutzen was er mag.

----------

## firefly

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> @Firefly: nur weil Systemd aus mehreren separaten Programmen besteht, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass Systemd modular ist - auch wenn L.P. genau das behauptet. Ein System ist dann modular, wenn man die einzelnen Module auch separat nutzen kann.

 

Interessante definition von Modular. Wobei das nur eine ist. Modular ist ein System auch, wenn man Komponenten, welche man nicht nutzt, komplett weglassen kann.

----------

## l3u

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Das angeblich bezog sich darauf, dass du die aussage getroffen hast und ich sie nicht nachprüfen konnte zu dem zeitpunkt.

 

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Aber schön wenn man auf die eigentliche Argumentation nicht eingeht.

 

Ich spar mir jetzt schnippische Antworten. Schluss mit Sticheleien und blödem Gerede jetzt. Nichts für ungut. Wir wollen uns ja hier nicht wegen nichts streiten unter alten Gentoo-Usern. Jetzt lass mal gut sein, und ich/wir auch.

Zurück zum Thema:

Es geht hier nicht darum, ob oder ob nicht man systemd nutzen/mögen/vergöttern/hassen sollte oder nicht, sondern um, wie der Titel schon sagt: eine „Distribution für reinen Desktop-Büro-Rechner“.

Deswegen nichts für ungut, ich zitiere mich mal (mittlerweile zum dritten Mal) mich selbst:

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Hey, nicht meinen Thread klauen ;-)

 

----------

## schmidicom

Man muss systemd ja nicht zwingend toll finden, es gibt einiges daran was besser sein könnte, aber deswegen ist sysvinit und alles was darauf aufbaut (also auch OpenRC) auch nicht automatisch das geilste seit geschnitten Brot. Allein der eklatante Wildwuchs bei den Initscripten (die ja nichts anderes als Shellscripte sind [1]) war von Anfang an eine miese Designidee und ist schon seit weit mehr als 10 Jahren schlicht und einfach nicht mehr Zeitgemäss. Und weil das ganze so Broken-by-Design ist haben auch solche Projekte wie LSB das nie wirklich gefixt bekommen.

[1] Hier mal ein Link zu einer wirklich guten Erklärung warum Shellscripte scheisse sind: https://pythonspeed.com/articles/shell-scripts/

Ich kann inzwischen gar nicht mehr beschreiben wie sehr mir solche Threads, wie leider auch dieser hier, auf den Zeiger gehen. Immer wieder werden anscheinend harmlose "Fragen" missbraucht um sich darüber auslassen wie perfekt die Welt doch ohne systemd wäre. Und dabei werden dann nicht nur eiskalt die vielen Probleme ignoriert die sysvinit hat, und wegen dem Design auch immer haben wird, sondern auch jedes noch so billige Bullshitbingo herangezogen um sich über systemd auszulassen.

Ganz ehrlich, als im Laufe der Zeit der Ruf nach etwas besserem als sysvinit immer grösser wurde hättet ihr euch ja zusammentun können um an der Entwicklung an einem wirklich guten zeitgemässem "Init" mitzuwirken. Aber passiert ist nichts, und eine wirklich gute Begründung dafür könnte bis heute keiner der sysvinit-Fetischisten liefern. Stattdessen beschwert man sich viel lieber darüber das dann halt so jemand wie Lennart Poettering mit Unterstützung von Redhat sich der Sache erfolgreich angenommen hat.

Werdet erwachsen und seht endlich ein das ihr es selbst verbockt habt...

----------

## l3u

Es gibt ja auch noch runit … :-P

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> [1] Hier mal ein Link zu einer wirklich guten Erklärung warum Shellscripte scheisse sind: https://pythonspeed.com/articles/shell-scripts/

 

Heißt, man muss wissen, was man tut? Und noch a bissl programmieren können?! :-O

Ist ja fast, wie wenn man C++ schreibt, und einem die Programmiersprache nicht abnimmt, zu überprüfen, ob der Zeiger, den man gerade benutzen will, ins digitale Nirvana zeigt, weil sonst das Programm mit einem Speicherzugriffsfehler abstürzt ;-)

----------

## mike155

Aus gegebenem Anlass "L.P. und Microsoft: wir haben uns zusammengetan" möchte ich meine Empfehlung

 *Quote:*   

> Also wäre mein Vorschlag: installiere es [Systemd] und investiere ein paar Tage, um Dich einzuarbeiten. Das Handling von Services finde ich deutlich besser als bei OpenRC. Das ist ein Fortschritt. Alle Sysadmins, mit denen ich beruflich zu tun habe, lieben es. 

 

zurückziehen. Ich habe heute angefangen, zu OpenRC zurückzumigrieren.

----------

## l3u

Sag ich doch :-P ;-)

Ich hab meinen ganzen Krempel auf GitLab, spätestens seitdem KDE eine eigene GitLab-Instanz hat. Die M$-Übernahme von GitHub war das Eine (I don't think that Microsoft is evil in itself ;-), aber GitHub ist halt einfach eine Black Box. Dann lieber GitLab, das ist komplett offen.

Lennart Poettering spaltet die Community. Schon immer. Insbesondere sein Umgang (bzw. der seines Teams) mit Kommunikation, Bugreports, Kritik etc., etc. Man denke an hard-coded Google-DNS-Server in systemd-Code und solche Highlights (wiederum die Frage: Was hat sich ein Init-System oder dessen Umgebung, oder wie man das nennen will, überhaupt um DNS zu kümmern?!).

Ich kann es bis heute nicht verstehen, dass systemd von den meisten Distributionen übernommen wurde. Und warum da keine ernsthaften Anstrengungen unternommen wurden, ein weniger obskures, totalitäres und vereinnahmendes System zu entwickeln.

Wie gesagt … ich bin ein Freund der UNIX-Philosophie. Systemlog? Logger benutzen. Cronjobs? Cron benutzen. DNS-Auflösung? Den Router in /etc/resov.conf reinschreiben, oder von mir aus nen lokalen DNS-Cache, oder BIND oder sonstwas nutzen. Mir gefällt dieses in sich verwobene Konglomerat von 100 Funktionalitäten einfach nicht. Da kann ich ja auch gleich Windows oder Mac nehmen, da wird einem auch einfach alles vorgesetzt und „so isses“.

----------

## l3u

Okay. Nach einigem Abschweif jetzt mal wieder zurück zum Thema:

Ich hab mittlerweile zwei Bare-Metal-Installationen von Devuan/OpenRC gemacht, und zwar auf zwei uralten Notebooks. Das eine ein EEE-PC 1000H (kennt noch einer hier Netbooks?! ;-), das andere ein Dell von vor 18 Jahren. Auf beiden vergleichsweise problemlos. Dem EEE-PC musste ich bloß verbieten das eeepc_notebook-Kernel-Modul zu laden, weil sonst das WLAN nicht funktioniert.

Grundsätzlich funktioniert das super, selbst auf so alter und schmaler Hardware. Aber: – und das war einer der Gründe, warum ich damals auf Gentoo gekommen bin – man bekommt eben ein bis oben hin vollgepacktes Gesamtpaket vorgesetzt. Das Erste, was ich gemacht habe, war, allerlei Krempel wieder zu deinstallieren. Irgendeinen Daemon für mobile telefonie (oder was weiß ich), Avahi-Sowieso, CUPS-Discover-Irgendwas, Braille-Terminal … und dann noch viel verrückter: Exim und Fetchmail! Was soll denn das bitte?! Wer installiert denn bitte per Voreinstellung einen ganzen Mailserver?!

Also mag sein, dass man den ganzen Bloat auf moderner Hardware (und mit parallel gestarteten Boot-Services) nicht merkt, aber auf meinen prähistorischen Notebooks war die Boot-Zeit erst nach einger Entschlackung akzeptabel.

Weiterhin unterstützt Devuan zwar OpenRC, aber scheinbar  „nicht so richtig“ – also zumindest der Installer sagt was von „Experimentell“ und „Handarbeit nötig“. Was das jetzt genau heißen soll, weiß ich auch nicht; das System läuft jedenfalls. Allerdings blieben z. B. (bemerkenswerterweise nicht ins Leere zeigende) Links zu den deinstallierten Services in den „default“- und „sysinit“-Runlevels übrig. Womöglich ist das so ein Debian-Ding, weil's ja unter /etc ist. Was weiß ich.

Das andere war dann noch die Netzwerkkonfiguration: Auf einem Notebook nimmt man ja sinnvollerweise sowas wie NetworkManager, weil man ja potenziell wechselnde WLAN-Verbindungen hat. Aber was ist mit statischen, kabelgebundenen Konfigurationen für stationäre Desktop-Rechner? Scheinbar is nix mit OpenRC-netifrc auf Devuan/OpenRC, es gibt weder /etc/conf.d, noch /etc/init.d/net.lo.

Gut, alles in Allem läuft der Kram jedenfalls auf den alten Notebooks.

Aber ich hab mich dann doch nochmal ein bisschen intensiver mit Artix/OpenRC auseinandergesetzt. Und ich muss sagen, dass man sich da als Gentoo/OpenRC-User schon viel mehr zuhause fühlt. Schaut ja schon beim Booten aus wie Gentoo ;-) Auch die Netzwerkkonfiguration funktioniert, wenn man das so will, analog via OpenRC. Per Voreinstellung schlagen die connman vor (was ich bis dahin gar nicht kannte), aber OpenRC-netifrc läuft. UND: Man fängt bei 0 an. Und installiert das, was man haben will. Nicht einen riesen Klumpen, den man dann erstmal ausmisten muss.

Also momentan gefällt mir Artix besser … muss man natürlich auch erstmal im Realeinsatz testen. Aber macht eigentlich einen guten Eindruck. Und man behält – natürlich gekauft durch Handarbeit – viel Kontolle.

Mal schauen, was ich dem Rest der Familie verpasse. Auf meinem Desktop bleibe ich jedenfalls meiner Hassliebe zu Gentoo treu :-P

----------

## l3u

Also nur mal ein kleiner Zwischenbericht mit gebührendem Abstand.

Auf meine beiden prähistorischen Notebooks hab ich Devuan mit OpenRC installiert. Funktionieren beide erstaunlich gut, wobei ich die nur noch für Spezialeinsätze benutze (Musik-Player auf ner Party etc.).

Meiner besseren Hälfte, meinen Eltern und meinem aktuellen Notebook hab ich Artix mit OpenRC verpasst. Läuft. Fühlt sich ziemlich wie Gentoo an, nur dass Updates in Minuten statt Tagen erledigt sind. Also Artix ist nach eingehener Prüfung denke ich wirklich 1A für nen Bürorechner. Leicht zu warten, funktioniert, rolling release, kein systemd-Kram.

Woran man sich ein bisschen gewöhnen muss, ist, dass die Paketauswahl bei Artix (bzw. auch Arch) schon ein bisschen eingeschränkt ist, aber da sind wir hier einfach verwöhnt. Aber man findet schon, was man braucht. Und ansonsten kann man auch recht einfach selber ein Paket bauen.

Auf meinem Desktop bleibe ich selbstverständlich Gentoo treu. Aber das kann sich der auch leisten, mit ner SSD, Ryzen 5 3600 und 32 GB RAM (wovon ich 10 GB als Ramdisk zum Kompoilieren nehme). Im Gegensatz zu den anderen Mühlen, wo Gentoo teilweise schon ein bisschen mühsam geworden ist in letzter Zeit.

----------

## mike155

Danke für Dein Feedback. Artix scheint ja wirklich interessant zu sein! Ohne Deinen Thread würde ich es gar nicht kennen.

Ich finde es spannend, dass Du mehrere unterschiedliche Distributionen im Einsatz hast - und trotzdem den Überblick behältst. Dadurch kannst Du die verschiedenen Distributionen gut miteinander vergleichen. Vermutlich kennst Du mittlerweile auch die Vor- und Nachteile der einzelnen Distributionen ganz gut.

Ich bin gespannt, wie es weitergeht!

----------

## l3u

Stand jetzt ist, dass ich Artix spitze finde. Die Rechner meiner Frau und meiner Eltern (und auch eines meiner Notebooks und meinen Wohnzimmer-NAS-Rechner) update ich jetzt (remote) innerhalb von Minuten anstatt von Tagen. Es läuft.

Artix (und vermutlich auch Arch) ist noch ein bisschen mehr „bleeding edge“ als Gentoo. Die deklarieren neue Versionen schneller als „stable“. Aber bisher ohne nenneswerte Probleme.

Auf meinem Desktop-Rechner bleibe ich Gentoo treu (was will ich sonst auch mit einem Ryzen 5 3600 mit 6 Kernen, 12 Theads und 32 GB RAM ;-) – aber für den besagten „Endanwender“-Einsatz ist Artix wirklich ein Traum. OpenRC (wenn man will), eigentlich alles wie bei Gentoo – aber mit schnellen weil binären Updates. Mit einer viel kleineren Paketauswahl – aber es geht. Und das Bauen eigener Pakete (z. B. die proprietären Brother-Scanner-Treiber) ist erstaunlich einfach.

Die Flexibilität und die totale Kontrolle, die man bei Gentoo hat, würde ich (persönlich) nicht hergeben wollen. Ich. Als KDE-Dev, Computer-Freak, CCC-Mitglied etc. Aber für einen „normalen“ Benutzer ist Artix eine 1A Wahl.

Ubuntu LTS läuft auf meinen Hetzner-Servern. Mir gefällt dieser SystemD-Kram überhaupt nicht, aber es läuft. Ich habe mittlerweile auch mal ein Dist-Upgrade gemacht, auch ohne nennenswerte Probleme. Es gefällt mir trotzdem nicht. Aber diesbezüglich muss man sich halt mit dem abfinden, was da ist.

Auf meinen beiden Uralt-Notebooks läuft Devuan/OpenRC auch recht schick. Das System funktioniert, und wenn mir ein Mal im Halbjahr einfällt, dass ich ein Update machen will, dann ist es mit einem „apt update“ und einrm „apt upgrade“ auch getan.

Von daher sollte man denke ich abwägen, was für welchen Einsatzzweck sinnvoll ist. Für einen Bürorechner (wie im Thread anfangs beschrieben) ist meiner Meinung nach Artix absolut spitze – wenngleich man schon merkt, dass das eine vergleichsweise junge Distribution ist (z. B. kein zentraler Bugtracker etc.). Aber es läuft.

----------

## Max Steel

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Ubuntu LTS läuft auf meinen Hetzner-Servern. Mir gefällt dieser SystemD-Kram überhaupt nicht, aber es läuft. Ich habe mittlerweile auch mal ein Dist-Upgrade gemacht, auch ohne nennenswerte Probleme. Es gefällt mir trotzdem nicht. Aber diesbezüglich muss man sich halt mit dem abfinden, was da ist.

 

Ich will jetzt nichts neues aufzwingen, aber über das Rescue-System kann man auf den Hetzner-VMs ein eigenes OS auf den installieren, da es "normale" VMs sind. Nicht irgendwelche XEN-Kernel oder sonst irgendwie paravirtuellen VMs.

----------

## l3u

Weiß ich schon, aber: Da würdest du WAS nehmen?! Gentoo nicht, oder?! ;-)

----------

## ManfredB

Sorry, wenn ich mich hier melde!

Nur ein Satz: Ich hatte in den vergangenen Jahren immer gentoo ohne systemd genutzt, erst als ich auf meinen Notebooks (Acer Aspire mit Intel und Lenovo Thinkpad mit amdgpu und nvidia) gemerkt habe, daß WLAN-Verbindung immer wieder scheiterte,

da bin ich übergegangen zu Gentoo systemd und seitdem funktioniert WLAN auf beiden Notebooks problemlos.

Ich kenne ArchLinux auch schon lange und weiß, daß da systemd Standard ist.

Mehr möchte ich hier nicht schreiben, denn der Thread ist nicht mein Thema.

Liebe Grüße

ManfredB

----------

## Max Steel

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Weiß ich schon, aber: Da würdest du WAS nehmen?! Gentoo nicht, oder?! 

 

Gentoo schließe ich erstmal nicht proforma aus. Aber ich wollte nur ausdrücken dass man nicht auf die von Hetzner direkt angebotenen Images gebunden ist, sondern sich da austoben kann und beispielsweise auch Artix oder was anderes nehmen kann.

----------

## l3u

Ist klar. Aber die angebotenen Images haben den Vorteil, dass das Konfigurieren eines internen Netzwerks zwischen mehreren Servern, das Einhängen von Cloud-Netzwerken, das Zuweisen von IP-Adressen etc. alles sehr einfach und automatisch aus der Cloud Console heraus geht. Klar kann man das alles auch manuell machen, aber das ist dann eben noch mehr Arbeit, als man eh schon mit einem un-managed Server hat. Von daher haben die vorgefertigten Images schon ihren Reiz …

So gerne ich Gentoo habe. Aber auf einem produktiv eingesetzten Server würde ich es nicht nehmen. Ich HABE Gentoo auf meinem kleinen Server daheim laufen. Aber auf dem laufen keine kritischen Anwendungen. Da ist/wäre es nicht so schlimm, wenn mal was schiefgeht oder der Server mal ne Stunde offline wäre …

----------

